# Dog parts, colors and charts!



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

Since Chihuahuas come in all colors, pretty much, here is just about the best (and most understandable) website I have ever found about dog color genetics:

dog coat color genetics

this is a pdf that shows what the parts of a dog are and what they are called, 

Dog parts 

and in a chihuahua:








since I am an artist this person has this lovely tutorial on drawing them:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

The colour stuff is so interesting


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Very informative, love the little chi. I alway refer to the withers as Rico's shoulders--lol.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing! In the past 6 months or so, Reese has developed a stripe down the middle of his nose. His nose is brown, but now he has a stripe of a lighter brown/maroon down the center of his nose, the same color as his little paw pads. A dudley nose evidently! Didnt know there was a name for it, now I do!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Very interesting. So is Daisy an apple head or a deer head? I've never known.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

It sounds really interesting! I can't wait to look at it on my laptop on Friday.


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh thats cool Peebo is a deer head! I never knew there was a difference


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> Very interesting. So is Daisy an apple head or a deer head? I've never known.


from the pics i have seen of Daisy she is a deer head


----------

